# Airedale Agricultural Society Bingley Show



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone ever been?

I am contemplating whether to go to this or the Chester one on the same weekend. I can't decide at all. Too many pros & cons on each side.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Would love to go one year - it's only about 30 minutes for me - but 1. they will insist on having it on Sundays and 2. it clashes with Chester.

Liz


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes Im going to the Bingley show.  Im stewarding for a friend of mine.

Its a nice show with plenty to see and do away from the cat show marquee.


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

Morning!

The schedule and entry form for Bingley are on Cat Planet for those who wish to enter 

Airedale Agricultural Society 129th Bingley Show - 09/08/09 | GCCF Show Schedules


----------

